# Harriers get tough in Afghanistan



## big bad john (25 Aug 2006)

Interesting article with a Canadian angle to it.

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/MilitaryOperations/scrambleScrambleScrambleHarriersGetToughInAfghanistan.htm

"Scramble! Scramble! Scramble!" Harriers get tough in Afghanistan
25 Aug 06 
GR7A Harriers in Afghanistan provide support to both the US-led Operation Enduring Freedom, combating global terrorism, and also NATO’s International Security Assistance Force (ISAF). This includes support to the UK forces based in Helmand Province.


Getting tough: The Harriers provide vital Close Air Support to ground troops. 
[Picture: RAF] 
Imagine yourself in Afghanistan on Operation Herrick. It’s not a training exercise but the real thing. It’s mid-August and a group of Canadian soldiers have been engaged all day in a fight against the Taliban. It’s been hard and bloody; four have been killed in action, and they have nine wounded. Coalition bombers have been called in, but due to poor visibility have been unable to find their targets. 

Based at Kandahar Airfield in Southern Afghanistan, the GR7A Harriers provide vital support to troops on the ground, who can call upon them to provide quick and decisive firepower when needed. Harriers can respond to troops under fire in minutes and can speed into the area at speeds of over 500mph. As Captain Matt Taylor, 3 PARA Operations Officer, explained, this is great for soldiers’ morale: 

"The GR7s have played a critical part in ensuring the security of the lads on the ground. They couldn't have asked for better support during some very difficult times."

But what’s life really like on the ground for the Harrier pilots in what are pretty difficult conditions? After all, it’s a high-threat area with a constant risk to the aircraft from ground attack.

"It’s how I imagine the Battle of Britain pilots felt, waiting next to their aircraft for the call to scramble."

RAF Harrier pilot
Waiting for a call to scramble is 80% tedium and 20% pure adrenalin. The pilots can never quite relax; they know a call will come through, and it always seems to be when you least expect it. 

When the phone rings in the operations room at the 4 Squadron detachment at Kandahar Airfield, there is an immediate shout of "SCRAMBLE! SCRAMBLE! SCRAMBLE!"  The pilots run to their vehicle and drive rapidly down to their aircraft, red lights flashing. 

They are airborne in minutes, with a Joint Tactical Air Controller (JTAC) talking them into the area the Canadians are fighting in. One pilot explains his reaction to the scramble call: 

"Your body reacts before your mind does. You drop everything and grab your combat survival waistcoat, car keys and head for the door, pulling on the waistcoat on as you go. 

 "You jump in the car, the red lights go on and you scream down the runway as fast as possible to the jets. It’s how I imagine the Battle of Britain pilots felt, waiting next to their aircraft for the call to scramble."


The RAF Harrier GR7A aircraft carries a range of weapons to give them the flexibility to respond to a variety of situations in a proportional manner. 
[Picture: RAF] 
Another key member of the detachment, the Squadron Intelligence Officer, continues: 

"Everything stops for the scramble – everyone mans their own station and almost everyone has a role, the Ground Liaison Officer, the Squadron Intelligence Officer, the operations staff and the engineers out at the jets. The whole squadron plays a part in getting the aircraft airborne and it takes precedence over everything else.”

Throughout each mission, the JTAC is in constant communication with the troops under fire on the ground, and relays their position to the aircraft. In this particular incident, the soldiers are being attacked by Taliban hiding in a long, low building. They have asked the Harriers to target it. 

The Harrier pilots run through procedures with each other, checking they both agree on the target and their weapons are set. One of the aircraft fires a laser onto the target, while the other takes a practice run to ensure no mistakes are made. The Harriers make another pass, and a laser-guided bomb is dropped, right on target in the centre of the building - a direct hit.


Flexibility is the key to air power
[Picture: RAF]
The Harrier is perfectly suited to carrying out Close Air Support (CAS) operations against the Taliban, primarily in the south of the country. They are able to operate from basic airfields with a Vertical/Short Take-Off and Lift capability. They carry an array of sensors and weapon systems that can be employed against any target, day or night, with devastating effect. 

These versatile aircraft can also be tasked to reach all areas of Afghanistan to provide either defensive or offensive force in support of coalition troops. The various roles of the Harrier include Convoy Support, Helicopter Escort, Medevac Cover and Non-Traditional Intelligence Surveillance and Reconnaissance (NTISR).


----------

